# tabs that appear every time at start up,chromebook:



## terryregennitter (Dec 2, 2015)

Tabs that appear every time at start up that I would like to get rid of.
samsung chromebook


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you mean tabs in the Chrome browser?

If so they are probably set as Home Pages or Startup Pages, see here: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95314?hl=en
You can just remove the ones you don't want.

Or it could be the option to re-open the tabs that were previously open, see here: http://www.howtogeek.com/120185/alw...ession-in-firefox-chrome-opera-safari-and-ie/

Or it could be an Extension that is opening them, in which case you can turn it off or remove it: https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?hl=en


----------

